# slow to cure silicone



## outofreach (Aug 21, 2012)

I have built a few vivs recently with the ge 100% silicone clear. They could be planted days after completion with no hint of silicone odor. Frogs added and everything good.

I recently completed 2 more using the ge 100% silicone black. It has been a week now and the only thing the viv could be used for is a gas chamber. Silicone is brand new and same thickness as others previously built.

Will it eventually cure or are they going to need to be rebuilt?

Not sure what could of gone wrong or maybe the black is just slow to cure?

How ling do i wait before i give up and rebuild? 

It is a sharp eye watering smell.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

The first thing I would suggest is to check the expiration date on the silicone. If it's expired, it may never cure and your about to have an extremely messy and frustrating day.

***edit*** you may find this thread helpful
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/83333-strong-silicone-smell.html


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I've had drastically different "gas off" times with different vivariums. Individual silicone batches of varying ages, different tank temps, humidity, ventilation, etc all contribute to that. I wouldn't worry about the time it's taking to off-gas as much as if the silicone seems to be drying or not. Is it still gooey? I once used outdated silicone and though it finally dried, it took a very long time, and always seemed just a tad squishier than it should have been.


----------



## mordalphus (Sep 14, 2012)

When I was building aquariums I used to use SCS 1200 silicone form grainger, and one case i bought was unexpired, and seemingly fresh, however it never cured and always stank, for over 2 weeks. I called GE and was told that is a sign that it was improperly stored, either too hot or too cold. 

Hope that helps, it was a bummer, I had to break down 5 aquariums and spend hours scraping and scrubbing with mineral spirits.


----------



## outofreach (Aug 21, 2012)

Update:

I have had a fan blowing in the tank for 4 days and it was built a week before that.
It has come a long way, I'm thinking another week to be safe before I plant and add moisture to the tank. Then play it by ear before its new owners move in.

I used the exact same process as my other tanks and silicone was dated very close to clear silicone used in other builds. Only difference is this time I used black silicone - same brand.

Kind of a bummer. Looks like it will take a month or so, other tanks had residents in days with no problems. This is a grow out tank and by the time they move in they will out grow it Hopefully they don't die of old age before they move in to their retirement home.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

I had a similar problem due to expired product. I do not suggest using it. It may never fully cure and leach chemicals forever.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

I JUST built a tank last weekend using expired silicone. The tube I used for the building the actual viv was good but the stuff I used over the GS was not and is still yet. Sigh.


----------

